# That spider in the movie Anacondas?



## chris73 (Feb 28, 2005)

Anyone know what the heck that so-called "stone spider" really is in Anacondas? If you watch the special features, they say it _is a real spider_, but naturally not a dangerous one. Just curious if anyone figured it out. It's a real colorful animal nevertheless.  :?


----------



## Crotalus (Feb 28, 2005)

If you mean the "Blood Orchid" movie I think it looked like a Nephila sp. (harmless genus)

/Lelle


----------

